# ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى



## candy shop (16 مايو 2008)

العظيم الانبا بولا اول السواح
ترك قوله الوحيد

من يهرب من الضيقة بهرب من الله

يعنى اللى يهرب من اى مشكلة يهرب من الله نفسه

بل يهرب من الله ويقترب من الشيطان

الكتاب بيقول



طوبى للرجل الذى يحتمل التجربة لانه اذ تزكى ينال اكليل الحياه يع 12:1


الاخ يعقوب

الاخ يعقوب طالب رهبنة فى احد اديرة الصعيد

عدو الخير شغال شغل من نار
وجلب على الاخ يعقوب تجارب كتير

والتجارب نازلة علي زى الرز

وكل شوية مشكلة فى الدير بسبب الاخ بعقوب

دخل الاخ يعقوب الكنيسة 
وهو زعلان جدا بيعاتب ربنا


الاخ يعقوب : ايه يا رب؟؟؟ التجارب نازلة عليا زى المطر
ديه اخرتها ؟؟؟ انا مش مستحمل يا رب
كفاية....... هى فين مراحمك؟؟؟ القيها فين؟؟؟
خرج الاخ يعقوب وهو زعلان


وتمر الايام 
والمشاكل تزيد


والتجارب تزيد

والمشاكل تزيد

الاخ يعقوب: ايه يارب ؟؟؟الى متى يارب تنسانى
انا خلاص مش مستحمل انا هخرج من الرهبنة وههرب من التجارب اللى من اجلك



وفعلا


راح جرى الاخ يعقوب الى القلاية يلم حاجته


وراح يلبس حذائه

ايه ده


فجاة 


مش ممكن



هو فى ايه يارب


لقى

لقى

لقى منظر عجيب

لقى الشيطان قدامه بيلبس الحذاء زيه



الاخ يعقوب : انت رايح فين يا عدو الخير ده انا سايبلك الدير وماشى

الشيطان : هو انا هسيبك؟؟؟ انا معاك فى اى مكان

الاخ يعقوب : ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى 



الشيطان : ما دمت هتهرب من الله يبقى هتتقرب منى
وانا هتقرب منك علشان كده انا معاك وبلبس حذائه وماشى وراك


صرخ الاخ يعقوب

يا رب ارحمنى انا تعبت انجدنى يا رب
المعاند يظلم حياتى


وبكى بشدة



فوجد قول الانبا بولا اول السواح

من يهرب من الضيقة بهرب من الله




ربى يسوع المسيح

اشكرك لانك فى كل ضيقة انت معى
لا اريد راحة من الضيقات
لانى اجدك ممسك بيدى وقت الضيقة
ولولا الضيقة ما كنت احس بلذة تعزياتك
حقا 
تعذياتك تلذذ نفسى

لك كل مجد وكرامة 
امــــــين


منقول​


----------



## geegoo (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*

شكرا كاندي........
ربنا يعوضك........


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*

راااااااااااااائع ياكاندى 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*



> ربى يسوع المسيح
> 
> اشكرك لانك فى كل ضيقة انت معى
> لا اريد راحة من الضيقات
> ...


 
موضوع رائع  كاندي
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## candy shop (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*



geegoo قال:


> شكرا كاندي........
> ربنا يعوضك........




ميرسى لزوقك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع ياكاندى
> مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع رائع  كاندي
> تسلم ايدك​



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مينا 188 (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*

قصه حلوه جدا 
شكرا ربنا يباركك


----------



## جيلان (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*



> > *لقى الشيطان قدامه بيلبس الحذاء زيه*



*لو من يعقوب كنت قلعت الحذاء وعلى دماغ الشيطان على طول
شياطين اخر زمن هههههههههههه

ميرسى يا قمر
موضوع رائع حبيبتى ويعلمنا عدم الهروب من التجارب او المشاكل 
وان المسيح هو المعين ويعطينا تجارب على حسب مقدرتنا​*


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*



مينا 188 قال:


> قصه حلوه جدا
> شكرا ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لزوقك يا مينا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (27 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*



جيلان قال:


> *لو من يعقوب كنت قلعت الحذاء وعلى دماغ الشيطان على طول
> شياطين اخر زمن هههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسى يا قمر
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا جيلان

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## الانبا ونس (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*

*رائع يا كاندى رائع خالص


جميل يا كاندى جبتية منين يا شقية 

:big29::big29::big29:​*


----------



## totty (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*

_موضوع جميل يا كاندى

ربنا يساعدنا اننا نكون معاه فى كل اوقاتنا افراحنا وضيقتنا

أمــــــــــــــــين_​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *رائع يا كاندى رائع خالص
> 
> 
> جميل يا كاندى جبتية منين يا شقية
> ...



ميرسى يا قمر

اللى يدور يلاقى

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## candy shop (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*



totty قال:


> _موضوع جميل يا كاندى
> 
> ربنا يساعدنا اننا نكون معاه فى كل اوقاتنا افراحنا وضيقتنا
> 
> أمــــــــــــــــين_​



امين 

شكرااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*

ربى يسوع المسيح

اشكرك لانك فى كل ضيقة انت معى
لا اريد راحة من الضيقات
لانى اجدك ممسك بيدى وقت الضيقة
ولولا الضيقة ما كنت احس بلذة تعزياتك
حقا 
تعذياتك تلذذ نفسى
*ميرسى يا كاندى على الموضوع الجميل*
*نورتى بخدمتك الجميلة*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ده انت شيطان رخم ...سيبنى*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> ربى يسوع المسيح
> 
> اشكرك لانك فى كل ضيقة انت معى
> لا اريد راحة من الضيقات
> ...



ميرسى لزوقك ولمشاركتك الجميله يا جوجو

ربنا يباركك​


----------

